# CatFishin Fever



## NightWarrior

Anyone getting the fever yet besides me?


----------



## drjongy

I'm just ready for any type of open water fishing.

I hope the flooding of the river doesn't take too long this year...we do have more snow than the past few years, however.


----------



## NightWarrior

We have been hitting the dams here, they are open and fishable, we been getting only pike so far but give it 2 weeks and the eyes should be hitting too.

Yah more snow but it shouldnt affect it to much, I dont want all the rain this year like last, thats what kept the rivers so high all year. Hopefully everything stays nice and the flood wont get out of the banks by much.


----------



## honkerslayr

i hear ya nightwarrior,
I am chompin at the bit myself here in G.F. i just started last fall when someone introduced me. i went out everyday and usually caught some small ones but finally i did hook into a 14.lber from shore and am so excited for this spring. But i just so happened to break my leg at about the best time to fish so im kinda PO'ed but yeah im excited as you are good luck!!


----------



## 94NDTA

NightWarrior said:


> We have been hitting the dams here, they are open and fishable, we been getting only pike so far but give it 2 weeks and the eyes should be hitting too.
> 
> Yah more snow but it shouldnt affect it to much, I dont want all the rain this year like last, thats what kept the rivers so high all year. Hopefully everything stays nice and the fllod wont get out of the banks by much.


I've got it. I went out once and had no luck.


----------



## schultz345

i'm breaking that state record this year, I already decided.


----------



## NightWarrior

Get in line Schultz I already have it covered...


----------



## schultz345

haha good joke craig... i'll make sure your there when i catch the thing.


----------



## derek.wehrman

Im new to the Red River System in Wahpeton and am graduating this may. I would love to get the chance to land a 12lb+ cat. I just want the chance to experiance this before I leave the area. Is there anykind chance of fish of this size bite during the spring. If so how does one fish for the big ones.


----------



## NightWarrior

Hey Derek

Glad to see you migrated from FBO... Until the ice is of the river your chances are slim, but is can be done.


----------



## derek.wehrman

Ha Ha Ha, Is cut bait the best and do you just throw it on the bottom with a weight. Is kidder damn worth fishing or should I be looking for other holes.


----------



## NightWarrior

I dont know about the whap dam I never fished since I live in Fgo. I fish lindy rig style with 65lb braided and a 30lb mono leader and 6 gami oct circle hook. I mostly fish live bait for channels and prefer live but cutbait is good too its just what you have handy.


----------



## 94NDTA

The biggest issue I find people have with people fishing dams is snags. It took me a while to learn to LEAVE IT IN THE WATER! bring a second rod if you get antsy, and cast that up stream.

We have switched to 65 lb test because of a GIANT cat/walleye/something that cut itself on some concrete/rocks.

Damn fishing can be frustrating/rewarding.


----------



## derek.wehrman

When you are fishing lindy style; is that in the current or slack water? What is your main choice of live bait in the spring and are u relying on the bait fish to keep itself off the bottom? The bait shop here carries those 6 inch suckers, will those work? How long is your leader in general and do the stores call circle hooks something different? All I can find are octopus hooks. As Im walking the bank looking for a place to fish, how can I tell where a hole is if there is no obvious structure sticking out, what is the water at the surface doing. Im really sorry for all the questions and hope Im not being a pain in your @ss. Thanks!


----------



## honkerslayr

maybe i can help you out a bit. We like to use about 12'' suckers and i find the biggest one i can purchase and then cut the head off then thread the hook through the top of the suckers head to make sure it stays on the hook. I use gamakatsu(spelling) circle hooks. and depending on the current strength that will tell me the ounce sinker to use. in the spring the current will be a little stronger so i will use a 4-5 oz. sinker then when fall starts coming and the current isn't too strong i will get away with using 2-3 oz. sinker. The lindy rig, amount of line i use is about 3-4 feet approximately. As far as finding holes i fish from shore and have great success but can't tell you how to go about finding holes unless you have a boat. Good Luck!! :beer:


----------



## derek.wehrman

Fish from shore too. Are you just going off of obvious signs like bends and structure or are you just lobbing it out there and hoping for the best. When fishing a bend I read that one should fish by the inside angle where the current is a little slack and there should be a ridge. If that is right, when you toss out your line do you leave it right where it lands or do you reel till you feel the ridge or will that just get me snagged. Thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it, I have been on this site for a few days and have learned more with less B*tching from people than months on FBO. Thanks a ton!


----------



## NightWarrior

Derek,

I fish lindy style on both current and slack waters. I put the hook below the spine of the fish and right behind the dorsal fin that way the fish can still swim.

Bait:

My number 1 choice is creek chubs when available ranging from 7" on up and bigger is better. I like them for eyes also.

My number 2 choice is frogs.

My number 3 choice is Suckers which is available pretty much year round here. Live or dead they work good.

I run about a 2' - 3' mono leader with a Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Hook #6.

As far as your holes go that is a toss up. Just find a nice spot with some tree structure and a smooth look to the surface and start fishing, you have to learn like the rest of us by trial and error. Some of my favorite hot spots are nothing but open water with no surface structure. Fish and move and evaluate as you go.

Craig


----------



## derek.wehrman

Once again thanks alot!


----------



## NightWarrior

What you read about current and bends is right. I lob it out and then just reel up the slack until tight.


----------



## schultz345

I just throw it out and wait for the magic to happen.


----------

